# Dirt 1 und Win7 64bit



## Doedeljun (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,hab Problem mit Collin McRae Dirt 1.
Installieren ging fehlerfrei,Patch 1.21 und dann Patch 1.22 ist drauf und starten tut das Game auch und ich kann auch im Menü alles machen,nur wenn dann die Strecke geladen wird und gefühlt 1sec bevor ich das Bild sehen würde um zu fahren,kommt die Fehlermeldung das Dirt Exe nicht mehr ausgeführt werden kann und das Game ist somit abgestürzt.

Win 7 Home Premium 64bit.

Hab schon sämtliche KompatibilitätsModis ausprobiert und das Game auch im Abgesicherten Modus gestartet und überall das selbe.

Einer eine Idee? 

Danke

i7 920
EX58-UD3R
6GB Ram
GTX285
X-FI Extrem Gamer


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab Vista 64 bit und hatte mal die Dirt 1 demo. Und bei mir war es das selbe proplem wie bei dir, Spiel starten kein Proplem, Menü und co kein Proplem, Spiel laden kein Proplem doch als es die Strecke geladen hat schwarzer Bildschirm: Dirt funktioniert nicht mehr. Es ging nur unter XP einigermaßen reibungslos unter vista schlecht bis gar nicht und dementsprechend wirds unter 7  wahrscheinlich auch nicht gehen.Jetzt bleibt nur das hoffen auf einen Patch.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Januar 2010)

hmm komisch bei mir löppts

hab windows 7 64bit rc1 noch drauf(muss echt mal das home premium installieren was hier liegt^^)
keine probleme in dirt oder dirt 2, warte kannst du hardware beschleunigung aus machen? das müsste helfen, hat mir damals bei vista und meiner x-fi extreme music uaa(oder os ähnlich?) geholfen.

mfg


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. Januar 2010)

Ui wie mann sieht gehts doch unter 7 siehe oben .


----------



## Doedeljun (9. Januar 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hmm komisch bei mir löppts
> 
> hab windows 7 64bit rc1 noch drauf(muss echt mal das home premium installieren was hier liegt^^)
> keine probleme in dirt oder dirt 2, warte kannst du hardware beschleunigung aus machen? das müsste helfen, hat mir damals bei vista und meiner x-fi extreme music uaa(oder os ähnlich?) geholfen.
> ...



Hast Du eine Ahnung wo man unter Win7 die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus macht? Ich such schon wie blöde aber irgendwie finde ich da nix mehr.Bei XP wusste ich das noch wo das ist.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Januar 2010)

hmm ich hatte in den soundoptionen des games einfach software ausgewählt-ohne dsp.

und mich dann langsam hochgetastet, du kannst auch alchemie versuchen, das hilft den x-fi karten unter windows vista und 7 nicht nur gequirlte sch.... zu produzieren.

und wenns net der sound ist, weiß cih auch net weiter... ne grafik einstellung im nvidia syspanel viellecht? muss man alles mal ausprobieren, bei mir löppts ohne kompatibilitätsmodus und sogar ohne admin rechte.

mfg


----------



## Doedeljun (9. Januar 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hmm ich hatte in den soundoptionen des games einfach software ausgewählt-ohne dsp.
> 
> und mich dann langsam hochgetastet, du kannst auch alchemie versuchen, das hilft den x-fi karten unter windows vista und 7 nicht nur gequirlte sch.... zu produzieren.
> 
> mfg



Ja im Game hatte ich die ganzen Einstellungen auch schon durch,aber trotzdem Danke,ich spiel mal noch eine Weile mit den Einstellungen rum. *g*


----------

